# First major snowboarding trip... Where to go??



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello all,
Just moved to Illinois from Iowa to start my first actual job after graduating last May...finally have loot to spend on a snowboarding trip.
Been boarding for ages but nothing real serious as I grew up in Iowa and am used to tiny icey "mountains", which are more like hills, we're talking 475 foot verticle drop and less than a mile for the longest run...
So I'm looking for somewhere to go to do 100% riding, no park, I just wanna get out there and ride, ride for more than 2 minutes to get down the hill, seriously Im spending more time on the lift than riding

what would be the best resort to go to for nice powdery slopes and after riding entertainment - shopping, art galleries, good food/beer, nice people?

I was leaning toward park city...what are your thoughts?

thank you!


----------



## mal67 (Sep 1, 2008)

Summit County, Colorado is pretty nice, plus you have about 5 resorts within 15 mins of each other..im sure killclimbz and all the other regulars will comment on this thread soon enough haha I've heard Big Sky, Montana and Jackson Hole, Wyoming are fun and exciting as well. Anywhere out west is better than the glorified icey sledding hills that they call resorts around the Midwest. I feel your pain. The one thing that I found out when I made the trip to CO was how out of shape I was and totally not ready for the altitude difference. It makes riding the pow that much harder if you aren't in decently good shape.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You want no bull shit riding don't go to Park City its not the place to go. I'd suggest Wolf Creek, Aspen, Mt. Baker, Stevens Pass, Crystal Mountain, Mammoth, Jackson Hole, Big Sky, Whistler/Blackcomb. Avoid the real tourist traps.


----------



## mal67 (Sep 1, 2008)

I've been looking at Jackson Hole and have heard nothing, but good things about the place. Usually most resorts are not as crowded the week or two after New Years. I can send you a PM with some info on it as far as nightlife and such.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Salt Lake City is another good spot to hit. Snowbird, Brighton, Solitude are all within 30 minutes or so. If you stay at the La Quinta in Sandy it's something like 8 miles to Snowbird. And if you really want to check out Park Shitty, they will give you a free lift ticket on the day your flight arrives. Powder Mountain and Snobasin are about an hour north and much less crowded.

Aspen and Jackson aren't tourist traps? Definitely good recomendations though. Tahoe is another place to consider.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm definately out of shape...but I just want to do some simple cruzin' down the mountain...powder, really is all I'm looking for and when Im totally crying the morning after unable to get out of bed, I want something fun to do nearby, I love to shop, so thats why I was asking about that...

If you had to choose one good spot in Colorado...what would your favorite be? I also was looking into Big Sky, but heard it's kinda dangerous....(not for me) Big Sky has the largest snowboardable area so that interested me...but it seems like its in the middle of nowhere and I'd be flying in so I didn't know how much of a hassel it would be to get there...

so park city is out, oh well it was very expensive anyways...
what do you all think about Mt. Hood portland area?? How is it as far as skill level is concerned?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

I have hopes and dreams of making it to Mt. Baker someday. As well as Crystal & Jackson Hole. GO GO GO GO GO! Avoid stupid tourist traps and shred the gnar baby.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Bruggs said:


> I'm definately out of shape...but I just want to do some simple cruzin' down the mountain...powder, really is all I'm looking for and when Im totally crying the morning after unable to get out of bed, I want something fun to do nearby, I love to shop, so thats why I was asking about that...
> 
> If you had to choose one good spot in Colorado...what would your favorite be? I also was looking into Big Sky, but heard it's kinda dangerous....(not for me) Big Sky has the largest snowboardable area so that interested me...but it seems like its in the middle of nowhere and I'd be flying in so I didn't know how much of a hassel it would be to get there...
> 
> ...


Take the kind of dangerous thing with a pound of salt. All ski areas have beginner and intermediate runs. You really don't run into the dangerous terrain (dangerous skiers/riders is another thing) factor until you are on expert runs. 

Judging by your criteria, Vail/Beaver Creek would probably be the best bet in Colorado. Copper, Breck, Winterpark, and Keystone would also fit the bill. Vail would be the top choice as it is huge, and you could easily spend weeks exploring the terrain you like to do there. 

Big Sky would be fine though, same with several other resorts throughout the West. As far as powder goes, well you'll need a little luck there. Any of those places will have powder if it snows. Also there is a good chance none of them could have good snow at the time you are traveling. Just hope for the best, expect the worst. There is almost always one or two weekends in the middle of the season I just skip due to crappy conditions.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

yea i'd stick with summit co as well. if you're somewhere that frontier air services you can get insanely cheap flights to denver right now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

*Canada*

Hop on a plane..head to Spokane...rent a car and head to Red Mtn...great glades..lots of pow..all that and friendly Canadian people to party with..Was there last winter, really a must see. Very laid back.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Rikki_d said:


> Hop on a plane..head to Spokane...rent a car and head to Red Mtn...great glades..lots of pow..all that and friendly Canadian people to party with..Was there last winter, really a must see. Very laid back.


Red Mountain is the biggest secret being kept in the Kootenays. The development alone is astounding. (Staying in Rossland? You MUST eat at least once at The Colander - get The Special)128km north gets you to Ainsworth Hot Springs, with a warm pool (40C), chill pool (10C), and wade-through cave with direct spring water (50C).  You also won't find nicer people anywhere else.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

skip PNW, since ur out of shape, the chow will eat u up...if its wet and heavy it will burn up your legs and if its deep, swimmin out will eat up...some folks even get swallowed up if there not payin attention. besides there's no shopin at baker...not that u'd be able to anyway after a day of ridin :laugh:


----------

